# Isb Brewday



## DJR (21/9/06)

Hey guys

Just to start this subforum off i thought i'd summarise what's happening on this Saturday, at Gavin abfalter's place, 29 Macquarie Rd, Earlwood. Kickoff from about 10.30-11ish except for us early birds who will be getting there earlier to set up.

Bring along a couple of bottles of your finest, a sense of humour and some sunscreen knowing the weather! Bring along some BBQ food and nibblies if you can as well, it won't go astray.

We are mashing 7 cubes worth of wort: 4 cubes of Hopburst, and 3 cubes of the American Wheat. The final bill for the batches is:

American Wheat

5kg JW Pilsner
5kg JW Wheat
2kg JW Vienna

Hops: 30g Taurus 14.8% 60 mins, 40g AU Tettnanger leaf at 15mins and 5 mins. 

Method: Split batch - 9kg of grain gets a single infusion 67C or so for an hour, then batch sparging (to get about 60L of wort before we start boiling!), while the other 3kg goes into a pot for a protein rest, then raised to 67C for saccarification rest, then boiled for half an hour or so, then 3kg of grain with water comes from the main mash into this mash for the final saccarification at 72C or so. Sounds complicated but it's actually a simple way to do it with so much grain.

The yeast for this is up to whoever takes the wort, but a suitable choice would be WLP320 American Wheat which Stuart is culturing up.

Hopburst

Note that this is not a "true" hopburst because it doesn't follow the 30,25,20,15,10,5,0 hop addition schedule. But with about 300g or so of US hops in it, it will be pretty out there.

I can't remember exact specifics on this recipe, so this is rough.

The grains:

~18kg of JW Trad Ale
~1.5kg of Weyermann Caramunich

Hops:

Amarillo,Simcoe,Cascade mix at FWH, 60mins, 30mins, 15mins, 5mins and at flameout. 

Yeast again is up to owner's discretion, personally i am going to use a mix of WLP036 Alt and US56, i think DC82 (Ben H) is doing it with WLP029, and that leaves 2 different choices. The right choice of course is US56, but a lager yeast might also do alright.

The cube takers are

Barramundi (Ned) - Hopburst
DC82 (Ben H) - Hopburst
DJR (Ben S) - Hopburst
Mikem108 (Mike) - Hopburst

Stuster (Stuart) - Wheat
Crozdog (Philip) - Wheat
abfalter (Gavin) - Wheat

For those of you taking a cube the cube cost in the end is about $15. If you are contributing ingredients your cost is reduced. There is a calculation that myself, Stuart and Philip have done to work out everybody's costs, but suffice to say the most anyone will pay is about $15 for their 20L of beer (concentrated to 15L). If you would like to know exactly how much before the day, let me know.

That's it, see you guys on Saturday, should be a good day :beer:


----------



## mikem108 (21/9/06)

Improvement of connection of pot to CFWC is complete, silicone hose and a quick connector, removes the strain from the copper pipe which I used to screw directly to the front.

DJR, we could heat the initial mash water in this baby if you want.


----------



## crozdog (21/9/06)

Lads,
looking forward to a top day brewin. I've got most of the rig packed up ready to go, just gotta find the sunscreen.... & fill the gas bottle. 

Re the hopburst, the recipe Stuart & I worked on was as follows:
Grain
14.5kg JW Trad Ale 
2.25kg JW Light Munich
0.75kg Weyermann Caramunich I

Hops 
@40 mins
Amarillo pellet 9.4% 25.0 g 
Simcoe pellet 12.0% 25.0 g 
Cascade pellet 6.0% 25.0 g 
@30 mins
Amarillo pellet 9.4% 20.0 g 
Simcoe pellet 12.0% 20.0 g 
Cascade pellet 6.0% 20.0 g 
@15 mins
Amarillo pellet 9.4% 20.0 g 
Simcoe pellet 12.0% 20.0 g 
Cascade pellet 6.0% 20.0 g 
@5mins
Amarillo pellet 9.4% 20.0 g 
Simcoe pellet 12.0% 20.0 g 
Cascade pellet 6.0% 20.0 g 
@0mins
Amarillo pellet 9.4% 20.0 g 
Simcoe pellet 12.0% 20.0 g 
Cascade pellet 6.0% 20.0 g 
total hops 315.0 g!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Simple single step infusion mash using batch sparge to end up with 60l (4 x 15l cubes) @ 1.065.

Come on Saturday!

Beers

Crozdog


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/9/06)

Reading all this makes me feel like the amaeture I am


----------



## DJR (21/9/06)

Mike - might be a good idea to heat the water in that puppy. We'll see though, i'm sure there will be no shortage of pots!

Crozdog - remember to go to the BP at summer hill, $14 for a 9kg refill! I think the 40min hops are FWH as well if you're reading the recipe i altered.


----------



## crozdog (21/9/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Reading all this makes me feel like the amaeture I am



Don't dump on yourself DC. - you haven't met me or seen my rig yet!!  It was not that long ago when I was still K&King. I suppose AGing is a bit like sex, you dunno what to expect before you try it, then once you start, not only is it easy, but you don't want to stop. h34r: 

It all relates to the four states of "consciousness and competence" that you pass through as you learn something. The 4 stages are

1stly you are unconsciously incompetent - you don't know what you don't know eg someone who hasn't thought of brewing their own beer).
2ndly you become consciously incompetent - you know that you don't know things.
3rdly you become consciously competent - you know that you know stuff
4thly, when you don't have to think about what you are doing you are unconsciously competent

Here is some detail.

As far as AGing goes, I reckon that you'd qualify as being consciously incompetent, whilst others such as myself are consciously competent. There are a few AHB members who are probably unconsciously competent (thats my percecption based purely on the prizes they win & the quality of the info in their posts - sorry no names).

Sorry for the lesson / thread hijack, but this is 1 thing I do remember from Uni....

Crozdog


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/9/06)

Guys I know I am a bit of an amaeture but 25g Simco with each of the additions at 12% seems like it would create a very, very bitter beer....

How many IBUs are we looking @?

Also picked up some u beaut sausages, so I hope we are all hungry.


----------



## Stuster (21/9/06)

It should be drinkable, DC. It's four cubes remember, and the idea is to dilute them to 20L so we are making a 80+L batch. All the hops are added late in the boil (or FWH) and so there won't be as much bitterness as added as you'd imagine. When diluted, the beer should be about 1048 and 43IBUs. Definitely hoppy, but hopefully not too bitter.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (22/9/06)

No dramas buddy..... Just thought I'd pipe up incase there was a typo.


----------



## DJR (23/9/06)

A big thanks to everyone that came down today and made the brewday a success... Looks like even though we were a bit short on planning we still made it happen and got our 7 cubes of wort.

I would put up pictures but i took about 3 of the equipment before we started and that was it!


----------



## Barramundi (24/9/06)

Great day guys well done to those that had a hand in organizing it all , and a massive thanks to Gavin , Katie and the Young Abfalter 3 For Puttin up with us all for the best part of the day ...

Lookin Forward to ISB BREWDAY II

**gotta buy some yeast today to get the hopburst bubblin away, i believe US56 is the recommended for that brew any comments from the brewers appreciated ??


----------



## DJR (24/9/06)

Barramundi said:


> Great day guys well done to those that had a hand in organizing it all , and a massive thanks to Gavin , Katie and the Young Abfalter 3 For Puttin up with us all for the best part of the day ...
> 
> Lookin Forward to ISB BREWDAY II
> 
> **gotta buy some yeast today to get the hopburst bubblin away, i believe US56 is the recommended for that brew any comments from the brewers appreciated ??



Yeah US56 would be the go for that one. Not sure when the brewday Mk II is going to happen but we can learn from the experience and hopefully brew a 3rd batch next time! Hopefully everybody's batches are going to be ready soon so we can taste the results.

I just put on the Hopburst, topped it up to about 22L and the SG was about 1044 - i added a bit of dextrose to get the SG up, but i think i added too much water. Smelt and tasted really good - i think our bitterness was pretty much spot on what we calculated. Great colour too.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (25/9/06)

Great day provided plenty of inspiration for myself and always good to pick the brains of some of the more experienced guys.

Good on ya gav for providing your place for us all! And well done to DJR, Stuster, Mike and Phil for doing the bulk of the work(sorry if I forgot someone.)


----------



## mikem108 (25/9/06)

Thanks to everyone for making it such a great day. Can't wait to line up the beers and see how they turned out post fermentation and try "underletting" on my next brew.





The cube was cool enough after a night in the fridge about 18C. Drained the Hopburst into a clean fermenter with a few teaspoons of 56 from the bottom of a freshly racked beer, was bubbling nicely this morning, thank God for the cool change. Should make keeping the temp under control a bit more bearable.
The aerated wort was smelling awesome, so I put more hops in there  


For next time please allow me to demonstrate fly sparging, and more convincing use of the chiller!


----------



## mikem108 (25/9/06)

FUn at Gavs


----------



## DJR (25/9/06)

Did anyone get a photo of the 6 cubes all lined up in a row?


----------



## crozdog (25/9/06)

Hi guys,

Top day or what! Excellent to met some of you for the 1st time & catch up with the rest. Some nice beers being produced in the inner & southern suburbs of Sydney I must say. :beer: 

Thanks Gav & Katie for having us all around, much appreciated. My wife asked me when everyone was coming to our place.... seems like a green light to me. :super: 

I've posted my pics in the gallery here

Mods, please move this if you don't think it a suitable location. Maybe like the club sub-forum, you could have a club photos branch. Just a suggestion.

Ben, I don't think we did get a pic of all the cubes lined up, i know I didn't.

My heffe is still in the cube as I brewed up a lager yesterday for the xmas case. I needed the ferment fridge for it so I can get it CCing ASAP.

Beers
crozdog


----------



## Stuster (25/9/06)

No pictures, sorry. Just a tad busy on the day so forgot to take any photos. Top day though. Lots of good beer. I especially remember Laurent's Belgian stout. :super: 

Started my cube last night. Topped up to 17L with some 2nd generation American wheat yeast (WLP320) straight from the fridge. Cold pitching certainly works and I'm glad there wasn't any more wort in there as the krausen's now right at the top of the 30L fermeter. Time for a blow tube I think.

Would like to see a demo of fly sparging, Mike, but chillers are nothing but trouble. :lol: 

Not enough hops, Mike?  What hops did you add?


----------



## mikem108 (25/9/06)

Not that is wasn't enough but I added 50gms Cascade Flowers! and no water. Will dilute after fermentataion, then again this should be a nice IPA undiluted anyway.


----------



## Stuster (25/9/06)

I'd really like to try all the different beers people have made. I'm sure they'll all come out quite differently based on which yeast we use/dilution/more hops etc.

Would anybody else be interested in a swap involving the people who got a cube? Just a stubby of each beer would be a nice little six pack swap. What do you think?


----------



## mikem108 (25/9/06)

Perfect Stu, even a ISB BBQ day where we line 'em up and taste them.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (25/9/06)

Sounds like a plan Mike, whichever one of has the time, should chuck up a thread on it to garner interest for our next meet.... Like you suggested before even an Ocktoberfest theme would be pretty gnarly.


----------



## Barramundi (25/9/06)

Im in for and ISB brewday brewswap...


----------



## floppinab (25/9/06)

Hi guys,

Didn't even realise this thread was here prior to Sat!!!!

Anyways thanks y'all for coming over with high kudos to Stu, Ben, Phil and Mike for the large majority of the work and thanks to all who brang food and those who left some beers. I've picked up some glassware (an Old mug I'm sure is yours DC and your onion container, give us a yell if you're in a hurry to have 'em back).

I thank the lord almighty for not turning on Sundays weather on Sat. That would've been a challenge!!!! (we ended up going out most of Sunday and came home to 2 or 3 of the banana trees down the back flat out on the lawn!!!!).

Temp of the wheat was down to 22 odd deg. latish Sat. night so I pitched then and kraus was well up on Sunday arvo (bloody fermenter isn't sealing properly though, stuff it!!!), probably not as high as yours Stu. but there's plenty of activity there. Went back in the fridge Sunday night though as was starting to get too hot so it'll stay there now with the temp set to around 20 deg.

Was wondering though about aeration???? I splashed in a bit with the water top up but was wondering if that'd be enough????

Would be more than happy to swap when the time comes.

Cheers all

Gav.


----------



## Stuster (25/9/06)

Glad yours is going well, Gav. I wouldn't worry too much about the aeration. Since you pitched a good amount of yeast, you should have no problems. Too late to aerate now in any case, but with good activity in that time you'll be fine.

Thanks to you and your family for your great hospitality. :super:


----------



## mikem108 (25/9/06)

Nice one Gav, If your yeast has fired up then you probably aerated enough, but in general shake the living @#$5 out of it before pitching yeast.

What we need to work out is your keg gassing situation, PM me how you carbonated that first keg of yours and at what pressure you are trying to dispense at


Many Thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## crozdog (25/9/06)

I'd be in for a swap /brewday comparison, however I have to work out when I'll be able to ferment it. I put a lager in the fridge yesterday & hope to fill the remaining space with an octoberfest tomorrow (once the starter grows up), then I've got a bock to put on top of the octoberfest yeastcake. So my temp controlled environment will be locked onto 10 degrees for a few weeks. this also means that my fermenters are tied up as well.

Maybe If I bought another 2 fermenters, i could rack into 1 & use the other for the heffe with an ale yeast. As long as these temps stay in the low 20's, do you reckon I could get away with fermenting in the bathroom (it keeps a pretty constant temp)? If so, which yeast? Stu's american heffe, Gav's german heffe, US56 or try a belgian ale blend for something really different. If we're going to do a comparison, I might go the belgian to try something different & as I have an ESB belgian raspberry ale which can go on the yeastcake. What do you guys reckon?

Geez I just realised I need more bottles.....

now for cheap fermenters.....


----------



## Barramundi (25/9/06)

bottles are always a problem crozdog , at least the amount of empty's i always seem to be lackin anyway...

i too am unsure of when i will be fermenting this as i have very few bottles to put it in once its done , although i am workin on that situation , wont leave it too long but it wont be in the comin week or two thats for sure


----------



## Barramundi (25/9/06)

on the subject of cheap fermenters too , Big W @ Rockdale Plaza have coopers brewing kits for $67 at the moment , i know you all grainers wont be too interested in the gear that goes with it but i thought d put it here anyway...


----------



## floppinab (26/9/06)

Guys I have a little dilemna........

I am heading away with the kids camping up in Myall Lakes during the school hols. We'll be leaving probably next Wed. and will be away a week.

Any suggestions on what to do with the wheat.

Got three choices I think, leave it but that would mean probably around 17 or 18 days in the primary by the time we get back........ rack it, it'll be coming off the primary at around 9 days, then either leave at ferment temps or maybe pull it down to 10 deg or something like that.

Any thoughts and BTW What should the FG be???

Ta

Gav.


----------



## Stuster (26/9/06)

Both would be fine, Gav. Two or three weeks in primary is absolutely no problem, and racking it at day nine would be fine too. But since it's a wheat beer, you're looking for cloudy beer so there's really no point in racking it or cold conditioning it either. Leave it till you come back. Less risk of contamination, and easier too.  

I'd say FG would be something around the 1008-1010 mark if you diluted it down to about 1045 to start with. Have you taken a gravity reading yet?


----------



## DJR (26/9/06)

+1 vote for leaving it in primary Gavin - as long as the temp doesn't go too high it will be fine and you'll have a brew ready for bottling at the end of your trip.

My hopburst is tasting really good, already down to 1030 :beerbang: Nice work with the recipes and the brewing guys. Smells like Sierra Nevada and tastes very rich and malty :chug: I almost feel sorry for you Wheat guys but next you'll be telling me that one tastes really good ( was it the decoction? h34r: )


----------



## Stuster (26/9/06)

Just checked the gravity  of the wheat and mine's down to 1016 after a rather over-vigorous fermentation. Tastes nice to me. (Just the beer for Batz.)

Don't worry, I have the Rye IPA to keep my lupulin levels up. :chug: (Just the beer for PP.)


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (27/9/06)

I left a Belgian Wit in the primary for about 3 weeks not long ago. It hadn't finished attenuating - the SG was about 1018 (from OG of 1042). A week later I returned from holiday to find little had changed so I raised the temp from 18C to 25C and it had a second round of fermentation to bring it to approx 1008. Strong on the the banana phenolics because of the higher temp. I think I should have raised the temp to 21C instead to keep it a bit less like a banana paddlepop. Anyway Gav, I think you should have no probs with leaving it in the primary fermenter, as long as the temp is not too high that fermentation finishes really quickly and the dead yeast begins break down. 

The Wit has been in the bottle for 5 weeks and has improved a heap since initial tasting at week one.

Looking forward to making the next meet guys.


----------



## floppinab (27/9/06)

Thanks guys.

OK. It'll stay in till we get back. It's been sitting on 20 deg since pitching, fermentation pretty even I'd say so far so it should be right. Getting plenty of banana with the WLP300 but not too strong though. All good so far.

Cheers,

Gav.


----------



## laurent (27/9/06)

Hi All ISB members,

thanks for this great afternoon. Good to see all the people enjoying themselves and proudly presenting their brews. Really informative and fun.

Thanks also to Gav's wife to keep company to Melanie, she didn't feel lonely at all  The food, and all, really great.

Looking forward to the next brew day with hopefully a longer list of yeasts for people to swap.

Regards,
Laurent


----------



## Barramundi (27/9/06)

Can we get some admin type to change laurent to yeast doctor as his screen name , he is gettin right into it now it seems... great stuff !!


----------



## laurent (29/9/06)

Barramundi said:


> Can we get some admin type to change laurent to yeast doctor as his screen name , he is gettin right into it now it seems... great stuff !!



Actually, I'm just keeping a list of What's Where. My fridge is too small to keep all the samples. I'll send a reminder to everybody in a few weeks for an update of the list.

Thanks all.


----------



## Barramundi (29/9/06)

ive got a few on the grow , nothin huge yet though


----------



## floppinab (3/10/06)

I've driven past the Concordia Club in Tempe (just across from the station on the old Tempe Bowling Club site), about a thousand times but have never ventured in but with the last day of Oktoberfest on yesterday, took the family in for a looksee.

It's pretty basic but we had a great few hours in there, good range of German beers if we want to do a German themed meet up at one stage.

I tried a Schoffenhofer hefe, which is the main reason for this post given we expect to be drinking the same within a month. First thing to notice was a MASSIVE level of carbonation, gas was literally exploding out of the beer. Not sure if this is true to the style or that the bottle had been hanging around a little longer than is the norm and had thus possibly overfermented in the bottle but it took a good 10 minutes to settle down. After that I got a lovely light wheat beer, it didn't have the strong banana and clove that I'd been warned about. Looking forward to seeing if ours is similar.

Gav.

edit, got off my bum and did some research, looks like that level of carbonation is consistent with the style but and the Schoff uses a lager yeast for bottle conditioning which I guess would explain why it doesn't exhibit strong heffe characteristics.


----------



## DJR (3/10/06)

Gav

Schofferhofferwofferdoffer is one of the more restrained hefe's and doesn't really have the upfront clove/banana in it, does to an extent but it's more restrained than say a Schneider Weisse or Weihenstephen hefeweizen. The Weihenstephen one uses the same yeast that you used (weihenstephen W-68/WLP300/WY3068) that does show a lot of banana and clove when fermented at a high temp (over 20C). If it was under 20C then you will get more clove, over 20C you get more banana. There's heaps of threads on it. Another thing you can do when you want really heavy ester flavour (banana etc) is underpitch the yeast, which will stress out the yeast and cause it to create a lot of esters.

A weizen should have a pretty explosive level of carbonation, about 3 volumes is what you want to give a huge head and a tart refreshing taste.

On another matter altogether, i bottled the Hopburst this morning after the ferment has finished, i ended up dryhopping my 22L batch with 20g amarillo and 20g simcoe over the long weekend. Tasted maybe a bit too hoppy after all that, but should be good after some time in the bottle


----------



## Barramundi (3/10/06)

now that i have a steady inflow of bottles , i will start brewing the hopburst later in the week, am i guessin correctly to make it up to 23ltrs with water ??


----------



## DJR (3/10/06)

Barramundi said:


> now that i have a steady inflow of bottles , i will start brewing the hopburst later in the week, am i guessin correctly to make it up to 23ltrs with water ??



About 20L is more like it, it ended up a bit low on SG when i did it to about 22-23L or so, added some dextrose to get it to 1048. About 20L would be perfect for about 1050 SG.


----------



## Barramundi (4/10/06)

sweet !! will probably put it on tonight or tomorrow arvo ....


----------



## DJR (8/10/06)

My version of the hopburst is now (virtually) ready to drink - i had a schooner last night and i can say it's quite a tasty drop. In the end my version was diluted to 22L, had 375g Dextrose added to it, and i dry hopped with 20g Simcoe and 20g Amarillo for a few days before bottling. Still needs a couple more days to carbonate.

The Trad Ale and caramunich has given it a full-on toasty flavour - it's sort of like an SNPA clone on malt steroids. :super: Mine came to about 6% alcohol in the end!

Should we organise a small swap of 6 stubbies or just leave it for the next meet so we can do a tasting session? I'm interested to see how the Wheat turned out especially with WLP300.

Who else has finished and bottled/kegged their respective batches?


----------



## Barramundi (8/10/06)

im in for a swap but havent started fermentation yet , have a pilsner on the go at present , when thats over the hopburst gets its turn ....


----------



## mikem108 (9/10/06)

Kegged about 12 litres and bottled 2 yesterday, no dilution, smelt like pineapple to me, Dry hopped with Cascade and amarillo. Can't wait to pull the first schooner.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (9/10/06)

My hopburst is still in the cube in my brew cupboard.

Getting a fermentating fridge delivered today via my boss(great fella) however then have to organise for it to get up the stairs as his happy to drop it off but not happy to shift it up the stairs.


----------



## Barramundi (9/10/06)

dont take it upstairs it belongs in the brew shed up the back !!!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (10/10/06)

Nah I to many bits and peices in the kitchen that I require.

u'll have to come and have a geeze at it.

Just gotta get my bro over so we can cart her on up as she is one heavy bastard!


----------



## floppinab (12/10/06)

Hi guys,

Got the weiz in today. I did something funny with it though.

I've had a spare fluid filter sitting out in the backyard for a bit and I've wanted to rig it up as a beer filter so I did that and ran it through prior to filling the 7 litre keg. I've bottled the rest (about 17 odd long necks) unfiltered which should be truer to style. Be interesting to try the difference though.

Seemed a pretty good balance of 'nana and the hops for mine, very happy straight out of the fermenter


----------



## crozdog (26/10/06)

After managing to free up a fermenter, I put down the brewday heffe last night. I diluted it a bit to get 19l @ 1045. As I know stuart used the american heffe & gav went the traditional route, I thought I'd be a bit different & used US56. <_< Hopefully it will end up a nice summer thirst quencher. :beer: 

I'll definitely bottle a few so we can have a comparison of the same brew with different yeasts.  

I notice that mike is drinking the hopburst - So how is it? How is everyone elses cubes going? DC82 & barramundi, have you pitched yours yet?

Crozdog


----------



## Stuster (26/10/06)

DJR gave me a sample of the hopburst that he fermented and I must say I was impressed. I think he dry hopped it as well and it was good and hoppy. :chug: 

I've turned half of mine into cherry wheat so we may have four different wheats to try, and four hopbursts. Got to make sure we all leave enough of it for a good taste test one day.


----------



## DJR (26/10/06)

Yeah, it's good. Needed some dry hopping to balance the malt flavour (there was a lot of caramunich in it!). It will probably be better after a litle bit in bottles, bit young at the moment, and i bottled it about 3 weeks ago! I ended up dry hopping with 20g of Simcoe and 20g of Amarillo, probably the most oily, piney, grapefruity hops you could use for that purpose 

But it's turned out well, i've entered it in the castle hill show comp as an American IPA since it was quite hoppy. When you guys come round to pick up your share of the grain you can try a bit.


----------



## crozdog (26/10/06)

DJR said:


> When you guys come round to pick up your share of the grain you can try a bit.


That'd be tonight! Hope you've got some cold  

Crozdog


----------



## DJR (26/10/06)

crozdog said:


> DJR said:
> 
> 
> > When you guys come round to pick up your share of the grain you can try a bit.
> ...



Of course - i'm prepared for these things. Fridge was at 2-3C when i last checked with a few bottles in there :beer:


----------



## Barramundi (26/10/06)

havent brewed mine yet , still brewing for swaps etc 
its next in the queue though ...


----------



## mikem108 (26/10/06)

Croz, its pretty powerful stuff. Big on flavour and not too bitter. I dry hopped twice, once in the primary with NZ cascade and in the secondary with Amarillo, smelt like pineapple when I first kegged it. Its at full strength and definately a sipping beer.


----------



## floppinab (26/10/06)

Stuster said:


> Got to make sure we all leave enough of it for a good taste test one day.



Been sampling the keg,is very very tasty, hard to keep my hands of it. Difficult to try and gas it up heavily in the keg though. Haven't tried anything out of the bottle yet.

Have we confimed the next meet??


----------



## Stuster (26/10/06)

I think we're booked in for the 4th November, an afternoon BBQ at DJR's house seemed to win the votes. Better get moving to organise it I guess. Now, what do we need? Mmm, beer. :chug:


----------



## DJR (26/10/06)

Yep, lots of beer. Check. Sausages, Steak, hardened arteries, is there anything i'm missing? Blackjack? Hookers?

:beer: 

Definitely on, i'd say we'll have a 12pm start on the 4th, so that everyone can get to anywhere they need to be at a reasonable time. I'll be leaving about 5-6pm for a high school reunion, ain't it sad!

And if anyone's considering judging at the Castle Hill show, that's on on the 5th only now, so the 4th should all be free for everyone.

If there's anyone that hasn't picked up grain (redbeard and EB) by that point they can grab it then. We might even have the US hops bulk buy in by then :beerbang:


----------



## Stuster (26/10/06)

DJR said:


> We might even have the US hops bulk buy in by then :beerbang:



Let's hope so. Mongo need hops.


----------



## DJR (26/10/06)

Stuster said:


> DJR said:
> 
> 
> > We might even have the US hops bulk buy in by then :beerbang:
> ...



Oh come on last time i spoke to you about this you said the freezer wouldn't shut! :lol: 

Might call again tomorrow morning and see wtf is going on!


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (28/10/06)

Looking forward to meeting everyone. Assume partners are welcome too - she loves drinking the stuff, but I can't convince her to take an interest in brewing! I'll pick up my grain next week, DJR.

I just bottled a kit wheat beer. It might have a minor infection but I will see in a few weeks. Just starting to think about my brews for Christmas. I have no fridge, so only ales, but has anyone any suggestions? I was thinking an oatmeal stout and maybe something German like an altbier or some other malty brew. What do you guys want to try in the meet after next?


----------



## Stuster (28/10/06)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Looking forward to meeting everyone. Assume partners are welcome too - she loves drinking the stuff, but I can't convince her to take an interest in brewing! I'll pick up my grain next week, DJR.
> 
> I just bottled a kit wheat beer. It might have a minor infection but I will see in a few weeks. Just starting to think about my brews for Christmas. I have no fridge, so only ales, but has anyone any suggestions? I was thinking an oatmeal stout and maybe something German like an altbier or some other malty brew. What do you guys want to try in the meet after next?



I'm sure partners are fine.

While I love darker beers, I'm brewing lighter bodied things right now for the hotter weather. Wheat beers are perfect, APAs etc. Maybe a belgian pale ale would be special for Xmas. Actually, an alt is not too heavy so that might be good too. How about a nice IIPA to blow your socks off. :lol:


----------



## DJR (29/10/06)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Just starting to think about my brews for Christmas. I have no fridge, so only ales, but has anyone any suggestions? I was thinking an oatmeal stout and maybe something German like an altbier or some other malty brew. What do you guys want to try in the meet after next?



Ales are actually pretty varied when you get into it, you could do a Kolsch which is almost exactly the same as a lager anyway, or you could use the WLP060 American Blend yeast which comes out very lager like for an ale yeast. But APA's and Hefeweizens are perfect for summer and don't need any special treatment. With the grain you are getting Altbier would be very doable, as would an APA. Get some wheat malt or unmalted and you can do Belgian wits. I'm sure we can give you plenty of ideas at the meet.

Now i have to find some extra seats and tables for all you guys!


----------



## DrewCarey82 (21/12/17)

DJR said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just to start this subforum off i thought i'd summarise what's happening on this Saturday, at Gavin abfalter's place, 29 Macquarie Rd, Earlwood. Kickoff from about 10.30-11ish except for us early birds who will be getting there earlier to set up.
> 
> ...



Any of the old guard still about?


----------



## barls (21/12/17)

some of us are still about.


----------

